# Joining the union!



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

So I'm down to my last week of my current job before starting with IBEW 343. I will be working on a new solar farm. I have been working for a small electrician for the last year. What should I expect for my transition?


----------



## KingNothing (Mar 12, 2017)

Are you starting as a Journeyman or Apprentice? I've only been union so I couldn't help to much on this topic but going union is a good decision. Some will say otherwise but you will see it is the better way to go. Welcome brother.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Been on both sides of the fence... Started non-union, went union, left the union....

Keep your eyes and ears open, listen, learn and do as your told. 

They will likely have some different methods of working and installation, do it like they do it, not like you may have already been taught.

Good luck and enjoy the education and ride!:thumbsup:


----------



## spenny (Sep 16, 2016)

KingNothing said:


> Are you starting as a Journeyman or Apprentice? I've only been union so I couldn't help to much on this topic but going union is a good decision. Some will say otherwise but you will see it is the better way to go. Welcome brother.


Apprentice

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome to the IBEW bro. 

Show up 15 minutes early, do as you are asked, provide the tools on your list, follow the lead of the senior guys. Apply yourself in classes and collect your paycheck with pride.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

Good luck with it spenny, hope it works out well for you.

Do like MechD said and you'll do great.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

I agree with the others but add only one thing. If you feel you are not getting the training you think you need, you need to respectful speak up during your apprenticeship.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

kg7879 said:


> I agree with the others but add only one thing. If you feel you are not getting the training you think you need, you need to respectful speak up during your apprenticeship.


I think that would be very rare in a Union apprenticeship.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

Your number one job is to learn. Learn as much as you can from everyone you can. Sometimes you learn what to do, sometimes it's what NOT to do. 

Eyes and ears open, mouth not as much. 

Demonstrate a positive attitude, even if you don't feel like it. Normally, you don't want to stand out, but if you do stand out, let it be for being positive and wanting to be involved. 

All the other work/skills/tools stuff will come with time, and most supervisors are realistic in what to expect out of an apprentice. 

Also, probably most important, safety is your responsibility, no one else's. You will be trained in almost all applicable safety rules, but it is up to you to understand and be competent with those rules.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I think that would be very rare in a Union apprenticeship.


Tons of guys in my local do not get a well rounded apprenticeship. I was in that group and I regret not speaking up during my apprenticeship because it has cost me as a JW.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

kg7879 said:


> Tons of guys in my local do not get a well rounded apprenticeship. I was in that group and I regret not speaking up during my apprenticeship because it has cost me as a JW.


Do you feel you missed out in the schooling or the OTJ training?


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Do you feel you missed out in the schooling or the OTJ training?


I was a B student in school I could have done better but one instructor was a complete A hole and made you feel stupid for asking questions. With the other instructors I always stayed after class to get clarification on things I didn't understand. 

However, it was the OTJ that I missed out on. There wasn't an effort by the JATC, Hall or the contractors to make sure apprentices got well-rounded training. 

I still think the IBEW provides great training but there are apprentices who fall through the cracks.


----------

